# Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MLS title - Anyone care?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So ReAl Salt Lake is playing the LA Galaxy for the MLS title. So one question worth noting, does anyone care? 

This morning the radio guys were asking if the ReAl would be the first professional team to bring a championship to Utah. So I got to looking at it. Do we really consider the ReAl to be in the top soccer league? Say like we would the Utah Jazz? Or is MSL pretty much like triple A baseball? or IHL Hockey? Even non-soccer fans (me included) know that the european soccer leagues are a clear step or two above MSL. So all that said, I did a little research into any champions at the minor league level in Salt Lake and found:

Triple A Baseball - Salt Lake teams won the Pacific Coast League in 1959, 1971, and 1979.
Hockey - Salt Lake teams won their league titles in 74-75, 79-80, 80-81, 87-88, 94-95, and 95-96.
ABA Basketball - Utah Stars won the ABA title in 70-71. 

So if the ReAl team wins, would you put this title along those of the Salt Lake Bees, Beavers, and Trappers? The Grizzlies and Golden Eagles? The Stars? or would you hold on par with perhaps the Jazz if they could win an NBA title? Or even further down with the Orem Owlz and Ogden Raptors?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

Soccer blows... They railroaded the stadium down our throats after we voted it down 2x... Could care less they must get a whole orange and a big pouch of Capri Sun if they win huh? :mrgreen: Maybe even a pizza party...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

Nope.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

No, but the bcs folks will use this as their next reason why tourneys don't work for an un-deserving team to slide in like that.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

Honestly... I couldn't even tell you when their season begins or ends .. and I live 2 minutes from Rio Tinto


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

What's that? Never heard of it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

We have a soccer team?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*



FishMogul said:


> Honestly... I couldn't even tell you when their season begins or ends .. and *I live 2 minutes from Rio Tinto*


And thats with bad traffic! :mrgreen:

Come on Rapalahunter WHERE ARE YOU :?:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

Pretty cool... I always thought they were a crappy team... (insert Pac 10 soccer insult here), but thats cool that they've turned it around enough to play for a championship. If they do this, it'll be the first Utah team besides the Bees to actually win a championship... good for them!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*



> Anyone care?


No 8)


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

Well doesn't matter if you like soccer or not we still have to back them up and represent the 801. so bring the title home go Re-al !!!!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

Any team in our great State that can bring a home a title at any level is a good thing. And if it's the best the U.S. has to offer then at least we are the National champs. Personally I'm stoked for the game. Instead of a team with huge potential losing to the cellar dwellers (I speak of the Jazz of course), here is a team that squeaked into the playoffs and is now excelling. GO Re-Al!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Re-Al Salt Lake - Playing for MSL title - Anyone care?*

I don't follow MLS. It's just not very good soccer. I have better things to do with my time. It's like following Canadian Football. Who gives a flying rats a$$ who wins the Canadian football championship??? It's inferior to the NFL. Poorer quality athletes, poorer gameplay, less skill, less entertaining. Same goes for the MLS. Just kinda sub-par comparing it to the European leagues.

I enjoy our national team though. I went to the qualifier at Rio Tinto when we played El Salvador. It was awesome and the stadium really is top notch. If only we could get our best athletes to play... we'd kick some a$$ at the world cup. Imagine Reggie Bush on the wing sending in a cross to Kobe Bryant. Or T.O. as a defender. He would wreck some Brazilians for sure. Instead we have the orange slice and capri sun comments because in reality our program just isn't world class.


----------

